# Problème Apple TV et Jailbreak



## princesse69 (4 Août 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde!

Bien que je soit à l'opposé complet d'une pro de "l'informatique", je me suis lancé hier dans le jailbreak de mon apple TV 2!

Tout s'est relativement bien passé, sans trop de difficulté! Mon apple tv s'allume sans probleme, et l'icone des réglages a bien changé! 

Faute de temps je n'ai pas pu installer directement aTVFlash (Black) sur mon mac!

Je m'en occupe donc ce matin, j'installe aTV Flash (Black) et à la fin du processus, ce message s'affiche : Oups, il semble que votre Apple TV n'ait pas encore été jailbreakée.

"Euh... tu te fous de moi là??? "

Et en plus de ça mon apple Tv est branché, le voyant allumé, et rien à l'écran!! 
La pomme apparaît 3/4 secondes, puis plus rien... écran noir!!!

Aidez moi je vous en supplie!!! 

Avec mes remerciements par avances! 

Camille


----------

